# North Korea threatens to attack U.S. Bases



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

> N. Korea Threatens Attacks on U.S. Bases
> 
> By SANG-HUN CHOE
> 
> ...


see what happens when we try to be the policemen of the world.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Bring it on N. Korea.


----------



## jiaguy (Jan 28, 2005)

Oii... someone has lost his mind in Washington, a war with the North would bring nuclear halocaust...Kim Jong's a crazy mofo with big bombs...


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

:laugh: n. korea ain't sh*t. i'd say kill em all and reap all the goods


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

PUFFERY PUFFERY PUFFERY......god thats a funny word. Does anyone recall when Iraq was going to turn Washington DC into a sea of fire.







Some job they did with that.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

dwarfcat said:


> PUFFERY PUFFERY PUFFERY......god thats a funny word. Does anyone recall when Iraq was going to turn Washington DC into a sea of fire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But Iraq didnt have one of the biggest freaking Army in the world either. Not to mention NUKES. And we are stretched thin right now, making us far weaker also.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

This just in - Iraqi Minister of Misinformation has been hired by Kim Jon Ill


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

Filo said:


> But Iraq didnt have one of the biggest freaking Army in the world either. Not to mention NUKES. And we are stretched thin right now, making us far weaker also.
> [snapback]877900[/snapback]​


There is no "proof" they have nukes. They say they do, we highly suspect they do.........but no one is actaully sure if they do or not. What is known for SURE is they have the research and development teams working around the clock on nuclear weapons programs.


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

iraq was never good enough to be called crap. korea is stupid, took china years and lots of dead chinese to even make a rocket and well japan became our bitch after hiroshima etc. nuke all of em and steal the resources i say. end terrorism all at the same time


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Filo said:


> see what happens when we try to be the policemen of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, I see we have isolated them to the North because of our police actions


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Grimreaperman said:


> nuke all of em and steal the resources i say. end terrorism all at the same time
> [snapback]877907[/snapback]​


Yup, do that


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Yup, do that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sh*t it beats losing countless american lives by people who all hate us. guess they can't stand we are free and are very powerful


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Yup, do that
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I can see where you get your view of American's. Why do people say sh*t like that


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Grimreaperman said:


> sh*t it beats losing countless american lives by people who all hate us. guess they can't stand we are free and are very powerful
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, who put you up to this ? who ?









you and Judazzz will get along juuust fine


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Grimreaperman said:


> sh*t it beats losing countless american lives by people who all hate us. guess they can't stand we are free and are very powerful
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Free? As long as you're not gay, muslim or an ethnic minority, perhaps - for those groups, the pursuit of happiness is severely restricted...

That Americans are dieing is as much the Republican's fault as it is the Iraqi's fault - they're not the ones that ordered them to the Middle East. With a proper plan, lots of bloodshed could have been avoided.


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

well lets see i grew up with a war veteran father, all koreans gave about 1 percent of giving a f*ck about what we did in vietnam, iraq well they are scared p*ssy's, they think saddam will come back.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> you and Judazzz will get along juuust fine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol








Nah... I got better things to do than losing myself in running around in circles in endless discussions - most of the time...


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Free? As long as you're not gay, muslim or an ethnic minority, perhaps - for those groups, the pursuit of happiness is severely restricted...
> 
> That Americans are dieing is as much the Republican's fault as it is the Iraqi's fault - they're not the ones that ordered them to the Middle East. With a proper plan, lots of bloodshed could have been avoided.
> [snapback]877944[/snapback]​


Hey hey now, stop giving us too much correct information at once. Reality check overlooooooooad







lol. Bush also just asked congress to ammend the constitution to prevent gays from getting married. <--they arnt allowed to be happy.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Filo said:


> Hey hey now, stop giving us too much correct information at once. Reality check overlooooooooad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who's preventing them from being happy ?







While we're at it, I think we should ban heterosexual marriage as well


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Free? As long as you're not gay, muslim or an ethnic minority, perhaps - for those groups, the pursuit of happiness is severely restricted...
> 
> That Americans are dieing is as much the Republican's fault as it is the Iraqi's fault - they're not the ones that ordered them to the Middle East. With a proper plan, lots of bloodshed could have been avoided.
> [snapback]877944[/snapback]​


yeah thats why i always said they went in toooo early. should have made a solid plan instead of going in there guns locked and loaded with a half ass plan.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Grimreaperman said:


> well lets see i grew up with a war veteran father, all koreans gave about 1 percent of giving a f*ck about what we did in vietnam, iraq well they are scared p*ssy's, they think saddam will come back.
> [snapback]877949[/snapback]​


Ehm....








What are you trying to say?

What do Koreans that give 1% of a flying f*ck have to do with Vietnam?
What Iraqi's think Saddam is coming back?
Why are Americans still dying, and why is Iraq still a warzone if Iraqi's were such scared pussies?
Why is your father in this thread?
WHY?!?!?!?


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

Alot of real stupid comments have been made, is all i can really say.


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Ehm....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


don't know but damn filo for making this thread, keep him from making threads about war.







always gets people upset. and yes in vietnam was about korea, and well they gave a flying f*ck about what we did. iraq is scared because of the fact they don't want to make a stride to help thierselves.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Grimreaperman said:


> don't know but damn filo for making this thread, keep him from making threads about war.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If Iraqi's don't want to be on their own feet, how come the turn-out during the recent elections was so much higher than anyone dared to dream? Forced at gunpoint? Fraud? Fake press reports? A cover-up?
Maybe they do want to take care of themselves, but maybe they want the Americans out of their country at the same time and create a society that is in line with their tradition, religious and history, instead of being Disneyfied and Californicanized?

Don't blame Filo for this thread: he's not typing and posting your replies, is he?


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

ahhhh enough childish rants i guess by both of us


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Those North Koreans ARE some Crazy ass little People.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

N.Korea is not to be fucked with.


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

i have to say i've not watched the news lately







, but ahhh screw n. korea. if they want to start something we'll finish it.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

More saber rattling


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> More saber rattling
> [snapback]878026[/snapback]​


 rabble rabble rabbble rabble


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

if anything happens, I dont think n.korea has any allies...except maybe iran. Dont even think china would help them.


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

Grimreaperman said:


> don't know but damn filo for making this thread, keep him from making threads about war.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Look at it this way if N.K uses any WMD, all the US has to do is nuke the f*ck out of North Korea, no need for a ground invasion.

NK isn't very good at bluffing.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

well send the ninjas on their ass


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

I wonder what would happen if the US government released just a statement?

"US government looking to Nuke the f*ck out of North Korea".

Oh wait how about this. "Israel says it will turn Iran into a sea of fire."

Anyway, Iran has already promised the UK 30 "second of hell".


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

User said:


> I wonder what would happen if the US government released just a statement?
> 
> "US government looking to Nuke the f*ck out of North Korea".
> 
> ...


What would happen ? I dunno - Filo would be very upset and here at home unbathed hippies would march the streets with 'No Blood for Oil' signs everywhere ?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Judazzz would be very upset[snapback]878107[/snapback]​


So?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> So?
> [snapback]878116[/snapback]​


Nothing, just answering User's question


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Nothing, just answering User's question
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By mentioning me? I feel Used (not to be confused with User...)


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> By mentioning me? I feel Used (not to be confused with User...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, I wasn't really being serious, but I'll go ahead and delete your name out of my reply


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

*Needs to change name.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Sorry, I wasn't really being serious, but I'll go ahead and delete your name out of my reply
> [snapback]878143[/snapback]​


Don't bother, mate - I'm just messing...









I just wondered why my name popped up all of a sudden, especially in the same sentence as hippies - I take a shower at least twice a day and have never humped a tree in my life...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Don't bother, mate - I'm just messing...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But I did make an effort to separate you from the hippies as two distinct events









BTW, nothing wrong with an ocassional tree humping, if you're drunk and coming home empty-handed







tree-*hugging*, on the other hand...


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Seriously I've seen enough hippies in my life time, don't want to read about them.








Imagine growing up alround them, although there one good thing for some people and thats free smokes and liquor, among other things.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> BTW, nothing wrong with an ocassional tree humping, if you're drunk and coming home empty-handed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ehm...
You sure? absolutely, positively, 100% sure, no doubt on your mind???

Crap!!!






















Hu*mp*ing. Hu*gg*ing - for god's sake, it's just two lousy characters... I was young! How the hell was I supposed to know?


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

diddye said:


> if anything happens, I dont think n.korea has any allies...except maybe iran. Dont even think china would help them.
> [snapback]878078[/snapback]​


It depends, China might help NK but I don't think China would risk its growing economy and regime over Kim Jong and North Korea in a confrontation with the US and maybe Japan, South Korea, Taiwan too.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Here's a tree I'd like to hump:


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

Now thats a sexy tree


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

my next door neighbor who is i think 22 or 23 is ojn an airbase in N. Korea.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

N.Korea has 1 or perhaps 2 nuclear bomb. U.S. surgical stricks can take them out. The people of N.Korea is not crazy, it's bad hair leader.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

then again this can just end up as another cold war, saber rattling over and over again


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

rchan11 said:


> N.Korea has 1 or perhaps 2 nuclear bomb. U.S. surgical stricks can take them out. The people of N.Korea is not crazy, it's bad hair leader.
> [snapback]878204[/snapback]​


I dont know if they're "Crazy"...but they're definately brainwashed. They worship kim like a god just like they did his father. Growing up, they're told stories of how Kim has moved heaven and earth (figuratively and literally) and is a master warrior( he is a great marksman). They're pretty loyal (anybody see the reaction when his father died?) and I dont doubt they'd die for him. They have no outside info other then whats fed to them and they think n.korea is already a great place to be even w/ the famines. Also, they think the US is evil etc.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Grimreaperman said:


> don't know but damn filo for making this thread, keep him from making threads about war.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you get mad, dont open it. If someone gets mad over the news, that aint my problem. Its good to try and discuss current events with people here. btw...we prob would never "just nuke NK"


----------



## jiaguy (Jan 28, 2005)

And really the US is being mroe hated outside its boarders, have you tried crossing a land boarder nto at an airport and show an American pass port? You get hassled from one end of the world to another. War itself is evil, gun are kinda cool so are weapons but killing people isn't. And Iraq did have one of the worlds biggest armies. I know a former republican guard sniper who now sells beer to underaged college kids...Saddam was an asshole even from hsi own soldiers, people are glad he is gone. When a 'loved' leader like kim jong is taken out... eveyone north of the 38th will fight to the death for him...even if it doesn't cost US lives its gonna turn the world against this country and isolationism = weakness. North korea may have war heads but they cannto deliver it to the US, they can however hit every other country... this means that no-one will be willing to risk their own asses to join... not even Poland... Iraq's warhead could hit within 1 sq km accuracy to Israel. Thats nothing compared to N.Korea's ICBMs luckily its a very very bad situation that everyone is tryign to get out of...thanks Mrs. Rice


----------



## xplosivelikec4 (May 10, 2004)

i hope that everyone who is saying "yeah we'll kick North Korea's ass" is planning on joining the military and doing "their" part. Instead of cheerleading like a bunch of 3rd string quarter backs. 
guess i wont be throwing my cammies away.


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

War has gone on since the beginning of time and will go on till the end of time. If North Korea Needs to be leveled I'm sure that our leaders will level them in good measure...


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

xplosivelikec4 said:


> i hope that everyone who is saying "yeah we'll kick North Korea's ass" is planning on joining the military and doing "their" part. Instead of cheerleading like a bunch of 3rd string quarter backs.
> guess i wont be throwing my cammies away.
> [snapback]878747[/snapback]​


keep it real man.







whats your military back ground?


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

jiaguy said:


> And really the US is being mroe hated outside its boarders, have you tried crossing a land boarder nto at an airport and show an American pass port? You get hassled from one end of the world to another. War itself is evil, gun are kinda cool so are weapons but killing people isn't. And Iraq did have one of the worlds biggest armies. I know a former republican guard sniper who now sells beer to underaged college kids...Saddam was an asshole even from hsi own soldiers, people are glad he is gone. When a 'loved' leader like kim jong is taken out... eveyone north of the 38th will fight to the death for him...even if it doesn't cost US lives its gonna turn the world against this country and isolationism = weakness. North korea may have war heads but they cannto deliver it to the US, they can however hit every other country... this means that no-one will be willing to risk their own asses to join... not even Poland... Iraq's warhead could hit within 1 sq km accuracy to Israel. Thats nothing compared to N.Korea's ICBMs luckily its a very very bad situation that everyone is tryign to get out of...thanks Mrs. Rice
> [snapback]878738[/snapback]​


Its not like the US goes to whoever it wants to and makes uncalled for threats. The US never made any attacks/threats first for no reason. Iraq invaded kuwait/threatens israel, korean war, vietnam war, WW's, iran and western world/israel, and now n. korea and s. korea. This is for defending the world where the rest of the world doesn't have the balls to stop them. Do you honestly think bush is the only one against n.korea AND iran? Why dont u ask the EU and the countries around n.korea what they think of them? Go ask france what they think of iran. Go ask japan the same. btw, i think n.korea only has the capabilties to hit japan so far. So yes....thanks mrs. rice.


----------



## Papagorgio (Mar 30, 2004)

The leader of N. Korea Kum of Sum Yun Gui? or however has to make threats against the United States. It's the only way he can show his power, which is little. President Bush will not talk to him because he will walk out again to show what a powerful man he is. As mentioned N. Korea has a few nukes maybe? We have a few more. Along with a navy including nuclear submarines and so on. It's just silly.


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

f*cking Bush thinks hes is God or something.
Enough blood has been spilled.

And there is blood on bush his hands also.



> see what happens when we try to be the policemen of the world.


what goes around comes around.


----------



## xplosivelikec4 (May 10, 2004)

Filo said:


> keep it real man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


marines


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

bottom line is we dont need another war were already stretched thin as hell and war just sucks but the fact of the matter is if we did decide to go to war with korea or any toher country for that matter WE WOULD WIN, were the only true superpower u think any planes would make it over here and hit american soil? hahah hell no we invade , we dont get invaded, once again war is bad and i dont want war but lets be real AMERICA CANNOT BE BEAT BY ANY COUNTRY IN A WAR !!!!!

IT IS WHAT IT IS


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

thoroughbred said:


> bottom line is we dont need another war were already stretched thin as hell and war just sucks but the fact of the matter is if we did decide to go to war with korea or any toher country for that matter WE WOULD WIN, were the only true superpower u think any planes would make it over here and hit american soil? hahah hell no we invade , we dont get invaded, once again war is bad and i dont want war but lets be real AMERICA CANNOT BE BEAT BY ANY COUNTRY IN A WAR !!!!!
> IT IS WHAT IT IS
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, look how far your massive superiority got you in Vietnam, you guys totally kicked ass and now Vietnam is the bastion of democracy in Asia! And not like you guys would ever run away with your tail between your legs from a pissant country like Somalia who don't even have a government in place let alone a standing millitary. America, f*ck yeah!!!


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

I think people are confusing winning the war, and winning the peace. The Iraq war is won, now peace must be installed and just like any conflict it takes time. If anyone has magic peace beans to speed up the process please fly to Iraq and plant them.

It's easy to criticize, but hard as f*ck to offer any alternative but the obvious.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Yeah, look how far your massive superiority got you in Vietnam, you guys totally kicked ass and now Vietnam is the bastion of democracy in Asia! And not like you guys would ever run away with your tail between your legs from a pissant country like Somalia who don't even have a government in place let alone a standing millitary. America, f*ck yeah!!!
> [snapback]879255[/snapback]​


Both those battles were not lost by ability....but rather political. Do you honestly think america gave all it had? hardly.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Yeah, look how far your massive superiority got you in Vietnam, you guys totally kicked ass and now Vietnam is the bastion of democracy in Asia! And not like you guys would ever run away with your tail between your legs from a pissant country like Somalia who don't even have a government in place let alone a standing millitary. America, f*ck yeah!!!
> [snapback]879255[/snapback]​


since when was the last time canada tried to help anything?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

wow, it's funny how some people are so oblivious to what would happen if we had a war with a nation that harbors nukes. do you guys think that if north korea fired off a few nukes that we'd use our super-ultra death star to shoot them out of the sky?

grimreaperman, you've got to be the most ignorant mother f*cker on this board, next to aaron. what did koreans have to do with vietnam? so they didn't give a f*ck, your point? and n. korea being full of sh*t, and us just galavanting onto n. korean soil is going to be cake, right? ooh yeah, i'm sure.

everyone thinks that the united states is some sort of iron fist that can punch through anything without getting knicked. well, you're totally wrong. and i highly suggest that 90% of the posters in this thread do a little research and take a few history lessons before blabbing their mouths.

everyone thinks that because we had it relatively easy in iraq that we'll just annihalate any nation in our path. but lo and behold, other nations actually have a REAL military with REAL weapons and troops that WILL fight head on.

/end rant


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

User said:


> *The Iraq war is won*
> [snapback]879297[/snapback]​


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Drew said:


> User said:
> 
> 
> > *The Iraq war is won*
> ...


Is the won lost?









When a nations organized military and defense is destoryed, the war on that nation is over, again winning the war and peace is different. Insurgents are elements of past governments and sympathizers trying to disrupt progress. C'mon the guy over the whole disruption is not even a Iraqi. Anyway, half the Iraqi army just gave up, others stayed and died.

Again, if anyone has any alternative but to criticize obvious steps in a progress, go ahead and ante up.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

like i said we will neevr have to worry about missles hitting american soil like iraq or japan or vietnam, we invade we dont get invaded, u think any country will have tanks going through nyc like we did in baghdad? no never will happen thats my point we would never lose a real war war is bad but
IT IS WHAT IT IS


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

User said:


> I think people are confusing winning the war, and winning the peace. The Iraq war is won, now peace must be installed and just like any conflict it takes time. If anyone has magic peace beans to speed up the process please fly to Iraq and plant them.
> 
> It's easy to criticize, but hard as f*ck to offer any alternative but the obvious.
> [snapback]879297[/snapback]​


 The iraq war is won? are you f*cking serious...???!!! that has to be the dumbest thing i have heard all year..what do you think its won because they had a f*cking election? Bush is over there supposively to get the terrorists out and to make iraq a free democratic country..wow im not gonna waste any more time replying to you...dumbass


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> thoroughbred said:
> 
> 
> > bottom line is we dont need another war were already stretched thin as hell and war just sucks but the fact of the matter is if we did decide to go to war with korea or any toher country for that matter WE WOULD WIN, were the only true superpower u think any planes would make it over here and hit american soil? hahah hell no we invade , we dont get invaded, once again war is bad and i dont want war but lets be real AMERICA CANNOT BE BEAT BY ANY COUNTRY IN A WAR !!!!!
> ...


and this is the second dumbest thing ive heard all year..


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> User said:
> 
> 
> > I think people are confusing winning the war, and winning the peace. The Iraq war is won, now peace must be installed and just like any conflict it takes time. If anyone has magic peace beans to speed up the process please fly to Iraq and plant them.
> ...


Read my post and it should answer your questions, that is if you have minor intellect you over emotional dick.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Just admit it..you're a dumbass..


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> Just admit it..you're a dumbass..
> [snapback]880395[/snapback]​


Why? Just to please you? The thread was civil until you showed intolerance toward others opinions.

The f*cking WAR WITH IRAQ'S MILITARY IS WON. Insurgent's or terrorist's isn't Iraqs military, they (insurgents or terrorists) don't wear military uniforms (which is against international law of war) they don't represent the nation of Iraq because a new government is in place. They're basically the same thing as gang members fighting turf wars within the Iraq and the world, under the name of Allah, God, and so on.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

since aaron is incapable of sustaining an intellegent argument, he resorts to name-calling and verbal diarrhea towards anyone who doesn't share his opinion

"You disagree with me ? Then you're... uh uh uh... a dumbass !!! "


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

I call for anyone to suggest an alternative to obvious steps in peace progress. Until someone can suggest something that what would end all violence in Iraq, Israel, USA, Africa, Asia, Europe, Russia, South America, today why criticize people that are at least trying to help? I find it narcissistic, people that criticize current plans and progress but never offer any alternative.


----------



## jiaguy (Jan 28, 2005)

Indeed the United Nations not the United States is the one to get into those fights. Afterall why is there a UN? But the UN is full of indecisive weaklings. Even so its not the role of the US to enforce its will upon others. As for the real reason for the war, Saddam tried to assassinate the old Bush. Look if someone had a plot to kill your dad you'd make up all sorts of lame excuses to destroy him. Anyone would.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

thoroughbred said:


> like i said we will neevr have to worry about missles hitting american soil like iraq or japan or vietnam, we invade we dont get invaded, u think any country will have tanks going through nyc like we did in baghdad? no never will happen thats my point we would never lose a real war war is bad but
> IT IS WHAT IT IS
> [snapback]880364[/snapback]​


missiles don't have to directly hit american soil to do mass amounts of damage. don't you understand that? do you understand what nuclear fallout is? and do you realize that the fallout will move EAST from wherever it is in the world?

a nuke exploding anywhere in the world will have devastating effects. and that's what you don't understand. it doesn't matter if tanks won't reach our soil. it doesn't matter of their troops don't make it here. one nuke, even if it lands in the pacific ocean, will hurt us severely. do you know waht the effects of radiation poisoning is?

go do some research, you'll have a change of heart.

and aaron, that's why i called you the #1 idiot on this board. you call people dumbass for giving legitimate responses and don't give a reason in return. all you do is call names and make up some ridiculous theory in your tiny little pea-brain. and for the record, the word is "supposedly", not "supposively".


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

aaron07_20 said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > thoroughbred said:
> ...

















You saying something twitch said is dumb!

HAAHAHHAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Calling elTwicho's opinion dumb and myself a "dumbass"... geez what a way to potentially end a good thread.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

aaron07_20 said:


> Just admit it..you're a dumbass..
> [snapback]880395[/snapback]​


please dont post in this thread anymore







no need for the pointless name calling.

Back on track here: Wasnt the mission in Iraq to find WMDs? So wouldnt that mean mission NOT accomplished? And back on track again: I think China would def back up Nkorea, even though China has been going more towards democracy, they still have their communist loving ties.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Filo said:


> aaron07_20 said:
> 
> 
> > Just admit it..you're a dumbass..
> ...


You revived the thread.....









Yes the mission was WMD, who knows what the f*ck Saddam did with the WMD. Who knows why Saddam's mililtary had chemical suits and boots in facilities under Baghdad.









And who really knows what China would do in any situation.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Filo said:


> since when was the last time canada tried to help anything?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You amaze me that you're willing to keep replying without knowing what you're talking about time and again, don't you get tired of looking foolish?

The last time? Afghanistan. Along with being part of the intial invasion force, providing sniper cover that american troops to this day speak highly of, and aiding with the subsequent peace keeping operation, Canada maintained the highest contingent of troops in Afghanistan for some period of time. Why do you insist on continuing to embarass yourself?


----------



## jonscilz (Dec 2, 2004)

xplosivelikec4 said:


> i hope that everyone who is saying "yeah we'll kick North Korea's ass" is planning on joining the military and doing "their" part. Instead of cheerleading like a bunch of 3rd string quarter backs.
> guess i wont be throwing my cammies away.
> [snapback]878747[/snapback]​


i agree... im a hard republican but i dont go spouting my mouth about things i dont understand. that being said its been my experience that most of the vocal liberals know enough to only scratch the surface and think they have enough education to argue a real point. 95% of the people who have posted in this thread are very undereducated on the subject and have nothing to backup their opinions. you want to go to war you better be ready to fight yourself. and you want to generate a lot of anti war/anti government sentiment then you shouldnt be here enjoying what many of us have fought and died for and are prepared to defend. this country was founded on fighting for what you believe in and a foundation in god. when you remove either of these youre bound to fall apart. its a shame that the freedom that this country is based on is being taken to such extremes that it will be what will end up tearing us apart...


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Filo said:
> 
> 
> > since when was the last time canada tried to help anything?
> ...


yes riding coat tails is so nice. let me REPHRASE.

WHEN WAS THE LAST TIME CANADA WAS A MAJOR CONTRIBUTER TO A WAR? I cant recall the last time Canada didnt play tag along just to say they did something.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

jonscilz said:


> you want to generate a lot of anti war/anti government sentiment then you shouldnt be here enjoying what many of us have fought and died for and are prepared to defend. this country was founded on fighting for what you believe in and a foundation in god. [snapback]881811[/snapback]​


You don't see the irony in invoking "what this country was founded on" right after telling everyone to shutup and follow what the government says? You do realize that if people in 1776 said "shutup and follow what the government says, alot of people died for this empire you know" your pledge of allegiance would include refferences to the queen, don't you?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Filo said:


> yes riding coat tails is so nice. let me REPHRASE.
> 
> WHEN WAS THE LAST TIME CANADA WAS A MAJOR CONTRIBUTER TO A WAR? I cant recall the last time Canada didnt play tag along just to say they did something.
> [snapback]881819[/snapback]​


You must enjoy looking stupid. The last time Canada was a major contributer (sic)?

Afghanistan. Along with being part of the initial invasion force, providing sniper cover that american troops to this day speak highly of, and aiding with the subsequent peace keeping operation, Canada maintained the highest contingent of troops in Afghanistan for some period of time.

Durrrrrr


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

Don't you love that old Ad Hominem argument
"I'm right because your stupid"
Grow up aaron, maybe if you lack the intelligence to argue a point, you shouldn't try.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Filo said:


> WHEN WAS THE LAST TIME CANADA WAS A MAJOR CONTRIBUTER TO A WAR? I cant recall the last time Canada didnt play tag along just to say they did something.
> [snapback]881819[/snapback]​


I thought you were the typical democrat who thought any help was greatly apprieciated in Afghanistan, and any help no matter how small of force is needed in Iraq.


----------



## jonscilz (Dec 2, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> You do realize that if people in 1776 said "shutup and follow what the government says, alot of people died for this empire you know" your pledge of allegiance would include refferences to the queen, don't you?
> [snapback]881821[/snapback]​


are you implying a revolution is whats necessary in our situation?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

User said:


> Filo said:
> 
> 
> > WHEN WAS THE LAST TIME CANADA WAS A MAJOR CONTRIBUTER TO A WAR? I cant recall the last time Canada didnt play tag along just to say they did something.
> ...


It is appreciated. But I only brought up how Canada loves to just throw their 2 cents in to say they helped. --because of this

El Twitcho--"Yeah, look how far your massive superiority got you in Vietnam, you guys totally kicked ass and now Vietnam is the bastion of democracy in Asia! And not like you guys would ever run away with your tail between your legs from a pissant country like Somalia who don't even have a government in place let alone a standing millitary. America, f*ck yeah!!!"


----------



## jonscilz (Dec 2, 2004)

^^^^

somalia... the result of an underfunded and underprepared liberal way of handling a problem that requires military attention but gets handled by a flaming democratic president...


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Filo said:


> see what happens when we try to be the policemen of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BTW I hope that sarcasm, would you like China or some other country to police the world instead?
Be glad the US has the status it has, or things would be different for all western countires.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

User said:


> Filo said:
> 
> 
> > see what happens when we try to be the policemen of the world.
> ...


Yup








Somebody has to do it, and the UN sure as hell is not going to.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

jonscilz said:


> ^^^^
> 
> somalia... the result of an underfunded and underprepared liberal way of handling a problem that requires military attention but gets handled by a flaming democratic president...
> [snapback]881873[/snapback]​


I think he was trying to keep the economy stable, rather than flex muscles.

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/sh...bush/firefight/


----------



## jonscilz (Dec 2, 2004)

Filo said:


> jonscilz said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^^
> ...


listen man... like i said before, a lot of people here (including you as twich has already made apparent) shouldnt be spouting your mouth off with half information. youre one of those people who eats up anything you read/hear and takes as truth and talks for the sake of uprising. talk to people who have been there and know whats really happening before you give me this sh*t.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

jonscilz said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > You do realize that if people in 1776 said "shutup and follow what the government says, alot of people died for this empire you know" your pledge of allegiance would include refferences to the queen, don't you?
> ...


Not at all, a revolution would be... well stupid. I'm saying what I said in the post, no hidden meanings or between the lines stuff intended. It's ironic to say "shutup and follow the government, look how many people died for it" and follow that with a refference to the founding fathers who in essence told the British "f*ck your government and however many people died for your empire, we're doing our own thing".


----------



## jonscilz (Dec 2, 2004)

i gotcha... it wasnt exactly how i intended it. more or less didnt come out correctly...


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

jonscilz said:


> Filo said:
> 
> 
> > jonscilz said:
> ...


wtf? are you implying had the Pres gone full force, the economy wouldnt have changed? or are you implying the link I put it is not accurate? I wasnt trying to give you sh*t, just stating an opinion. wow...calm down. Maybe try to explain yourself better on what part of my reply made you mad or if that link isnt accurate.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Amazing we still aren't close to the subject of North Korea.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

User said:


> Amazing we still aren't close to the subject of North Korea.
> [snapback]881979[/snapback]​


heh, this might help compare weapons.

http://search.netscape.com/ns/boomframe.js...guide%2Fdprk%2F


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Filo said:


> aaron07_20 said:
> 
> 
> > Just admit it..you're a dumbass..
> ...


Who are you to decide?:rock:

You were in the padded room before for sticking your nose into stuff your nose doesn't belong in, so for your own sake I advice you to focus on your core business (making an ass out of yourself) instead of bothering with what other people do - we have a staff for that, as you might know...
Thanks


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> for your own sake I advice you to focus on your core business (making an ass out of yourself)
> [snapback]882994[/snapback]​


lollerskatez

(I try not to make useless posts but damn, haha)


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > for your own sake I advice you to focus on your core business (making an ass out of yourself)
> ...


----------

